# What is your favourite show memory?



## meganlbetta (Nov 25, 2012)

There might be a few threads like this but I figured i'd start one to give the 2012 contenders a chance. I have never bred or shown a Betta before so I was wondering what your favourite show memory is and what Betta did you use? :-D


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

At the first show this season they streamed the auction live over the internet and i got to see my fish go on the block and bidding wars break out. I also took 1st and 2nd in class plus RBOS for new breeders. Unfortunately i sold all the fish I sent to that one.

The other shows I sent one of the boys i had kept from my spawn as a pet. He took two 1st and a 3rd place in class along with two more RBOS wins. I bred him two weeks ago, you can see him in my spawn log.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

My most memorable show memories include:

- my female bettas placing best of show in NB at 2 different shows....

-meeting Leo Buss and Sieg Illig at the first IBC show I attended.....

-a female and male betta I raised both placing BOS in NB at the same show....

- being awarded RBOS female in my first entries in the regular classes...

-a male betta I raised placing 1st in form and finnage at both shows he attended in the regular classes and another placing 1st in his class as well....

-being awarded champion of A2 A5 STM...

-placing 11th(12th) overall for show points, and only sending a few fish...

- having one of my female bettas auctioned off at a show for $110! 

- meeting other awesome IBC members and celebrating my birthday at convention:-D


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow! I would love to show bettas. Congrats on all of your titles!


----------

